# 6' walnut desk



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Started this Sunday. Getting ready to build the drawer. 

Its 72" x 28"wide x 30" tall. All walnut except for the drawer interior which will be cherry with my half dovetail joins. 

Mostly, this has half lap and bridle joints.

Looking forward to hitting it with finish.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

And the base.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful stock. Looks real smooth and clean. Can't wait for the outcome.
How did you join them?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Top is joined with splines and tb iii glue. Base is all half laps except for the legs which attach via vertical tenons to the top and bridle joints to the bottom rails. Makes for a fairly easy build while providing great durability.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

My first time cutting dovetailed rails like this, went a little to deep and broke one of the sockets, repaired, no one will be able to tell. 

Getting closer. Guess I'll make the drawer tomorrow.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

This is looking awesome. I can't wait to see more build pics. Your joints look very nice. I really like the large dovetail.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking great love the Joinery looking to see the finish on it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm really liking your builds gideon. You make it look so effortless, and I'm a sucker for anything walnut. 

I've seen you do a few of these large dovetails (some of them sliding) in your builds. I'd love to see how you lay those out and cut them.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice design -wood and execution!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Make it look effortless? Well, guess I can't photograph the sweat and 4 letter words.


----------



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

effortless? hmmmm...your choices of joinery are quite interesting. I will be interested to see the final piece.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks great so far...good pictures. What finish do you have planned?








 







.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I think my "effortless" comment was taken the wrong way. It was meant to be a compliment. I know how much work is involved with a joint like that, and you pull it off time and time again beautifully.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Looks great so far...good pictures. What finish do you have planned?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Formby's tung oil/vaarnish mix. Pretty much what I use on everything.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

captainawesome said:


> I think my "effortless" comment was taken the wrong way. It was meant to be a compliment. I know how much work is involved with a joint like that, and you pull it off time and time again beautifully.


Oh, I know, I was joking. Similar to your quote, my sarcasm can sometimes be misunderstood. 

But, yeah, I could use a couple photos of me roaring a righteous eff bomb.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

gideon said:


> Make it look effortless? Well, guess I can't photograph the sweat and 4 letter words.


That's what videos are for...


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful, can't wait to see the conclusion!


----------



## Chataigner (May 30, 2013)

Looks interesting - pls keep the photos coming.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking good :thumbup::


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Dry fitting the drawer.

Walnut front & back, cherry sides, maple bottom. Half dovetail joinery, bottom cut as a raised panel. People won't see the raised bottom but I know it's there.


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

is your slab top grooved with a piece of wood in between? why not just a tongue and groove? also is hand planing hard to execute?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Very very nice. Hope you can expound on how you finish it when your at that point. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Sarge240 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow! Looks awesome, love the joinery


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

purplenurple said:


> is your slab top grooved with a piece of wood in between? why not just a tongue and groove? also is hand planing hard to execute?


I wouldn't call the top a slab - it's not one contiguous piece. To me, it's a panel.

I use splines, not tongue and groove. I thought about doing that at one point but it seemed like there was too much room for movement not to be checked. I don't want a top that has the potential to flex and move as a floor would. I want a solid and rigid top which acts, more or less, as many pieces which help the other pieces stay in place as a perfectly flat surface. Ultimately, when assembled, the entire table, from the floor to the top must act and feel as one piece.

Hand planing takes practice. All things are difficult if you don't have experience doing it or them. The most important things, to me, in all hand work is to know what needs to be accomplished and, most importantly, when to stop. To know when that portion of the procedure is done so that I don't ruin something. That has been a very hard lesson to learn. But it comes with practice, dedication and the resulting experience.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

It is looking great. When can we see finished product? ; thrilled!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

A few days ago, a small crack appeared and began to spread. I go over my boards thoroughly and didn't see anything indicating this would happen. 

I asked my client what she wanted me to do and she was fine with bowties in the top. I was thinking underneath but she likes them. So I inlaid four, one just to provide just a little balance. 

Such a strange experience. 

So here is the top with the first coat on.


----------

